# Princess Catfood and Catmeal?



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

I was wondering if I'm feeding my hedgie with nutritious food:?:. Is Princess catfood ok for hedgies? and also catmeal. I'm not sure if your familiar with these 2 food. Sometimes I also feed him apples,cooked chicken, mealworms and crickets.


----------



## Mr.Wannabe (Dec 27, 2014)

Princess cat food is full of fillers which is corn and not a good food for your hedgies... i can recommend cat meal because of its balanced nutrients essential for hedgies protein of 26% and fat of 6%..... protein for hedies should e 28-35% and fat of 10-15% both specified percentage of nutirents on cat meal are both in minimum form so more intake and your hedgie will get enough source of protein and fat... thanks


----------

